# my 7 month old puppy's ears r criss crossed



## hatemzalloum (Dec 11, 2008)

hello all, my 7 month old pup had her ears up but leaning inward "criss cross" since she was 4 months. they are still this way until today at 7 months old, they have not changed a bit... 

Is there a chance they may stand up normally? 
attached are 2 pictures.
https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/?ui=2&ik=ca70d001fa&view=att&th=13ae9d576eea7395&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=1418242969362759680-1&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P-gHT1seXpiSX6trk-OCPj8&sadet=1352545509737&sads=n_4N_r2WGtmWZZzY0CD8iE3SDOU&sadssc=1


----------



## hatemzalloum (Dec 11, 2008)

there goes the pictures:- 

https://picasaweb.google.com/hatemzalloum/PetraWhen65MonthsOld

thank you


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Great looking pup. I think there is still a chance they will stand up more. At 7 months sometimes they still go through the soft ear stage -usually tied in with teething. They really don't look bad now though so even if they don't get real stiff you will still have a nice looking dog.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

you missed the time for inserts as they usually work before 6 months. try messaging the inner part of each ear at the base. sometimes this helps.

if you don't intend to show, don't worry about it. She's a nice looking pup.


----------



## hatemzalloum (Dec 11, 2008)

is there any truth that when the head grows bigger it would help? read this on another thread.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I would not massage but I would give her plenty of safe things to chew on 
She's gorgeous, either way!


----------



## hatemzalloum (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks for the replies! was wondering though if anyone went through such an experience? thanks again


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Rallhaus said:


> you missed the time for inserts as they usually work before 6 months. try massaging the inner part of each ear at the base. sometimes this helps.
> 
> if you don't intend to show, don't worry about it. She's a nice looking pup.


Agree. You can try giving her some knuckle bones or bully sticks to chew on, but it's a bit late in the game to expect a lot. I think she will always have weak ears. Lots of GSDs out there have weak or floppy ears. It's common enough. Cartilage is not strong enough or does not develop right and they don't stand properly. If it really bothers you, you could look into surgical inserts to make them stand. But I would not worry if you don't want to show or breed.


----------



## hatemzalloum (Dec 11, 2008)

any additional input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

I bet you won't have anything to worry about. Walter's ears were JUST like that until 8 months. Here's a 6.5 month picture....


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

You all are lucky. After 2 and a half months of inserts, at almost 8 months old, Nala's ears are still flopped..very discouraging as I paid for show quality. But I love her anyway and she is still my number one friend.


----------



## Saratm_93 (Oct 24, 2012)

my 9 month old females ears were like that until about 7-8 months. just give them a little longer but even if they don't, don't worry about it she's still a good lookin pup. like someone said before i wouldn't massage them. personally when ever i get a "new" pup i tell EVERYONE to never touch my dogs ears, including little ones.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

m1953 said:


> You all are lucky. After 2 and a half months of inserts, at almost 8 months old, Nala's ears are still flopped..very discouraging as I paid for show quality. But I love her anyway and she is still my number one friend.


Did you have an ear clause in your contract? Do you get a replacement? If you paid for show pup and ears do not stand, you did not get a show pup.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Saratm_93 said:


> my 9 month old females ears were like that until about 7-8 months. just give them a little longer but even if they don't, don't worry about it she's still a good lookin pup. like someone said before i wouldn't massage them. personally when ever i get a "new" pup i tell EVERYONE to never touch my dogs ears, including little ones.


If ears are meant to stand, they stand. If they are not, they don't stand. It has to do with weak or poor cartilage development and poor genetics. It is a fault and dogs that have weak ears should not be bred. Otherwise, there is nothing wrong with these dogs and they will make great companions. If a dog's ears are so weak that they will not tolerate touching, the ears are weak to begin with. Touching is neither here nor there, but speaking purely from conjecture, increased circulation with stimulation by the hands *may* help increase blood supply which could help in firming up and strengthening the ear.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Did you have an ear clause in your contract? Do you get a replacement? If you paid for show pup and ears do not stand, you did not get a show pup.


Yes I do have a clause in my contract that I would get a replacement pup, but there is no way I would return her, she is the love of my life.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You have to return your dog to get a replacement? Why? What will a breeder do with a dog with weak ears? You should get a replacement without needing to return...


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> You have to return your dog to get a replacement? Why? What will a breeder do with a dog with weak ears? You should get a replacement without needing to return...


According to my contract I can return the puppy at my expense for a replacement. I don't even want to think what breeders do with a returned puppy for any type of genetic or health reason. .
Even if I could keep her and get a replacement, I am not in a position where I could keep a forth(another pup would be our forth) dog.
I requested a partial refund if the ears where not up by a year old( four more months) since that is a major fault and is not considered show quality. I have not heard anything from the breeder since making that request. I can live with the overbite as long it doesn't effect her health. 
As far as everything else, she has an awesome temperament, beautiful coloring , loyal to a fault,and as I said would not send her back for any reason.. But with completely flopped ears as a gsd, she is barely pet quality let alone show quality.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Btw, Nala's sister from the same litter was purchased by someone who lives 20 miles from me, exact same thing with the ears, not standing at all except for the occasional right ear up..don't know about the other four pups in the litter.


----------



## 0pusX (Jul 21, 2012)

My 7 month old has hers ears that flip at the very top.... Occasionally they stand the correct way. I notice she keeps the back and down a LOT especially when getting out of her crate!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

